# Lawnboy Mdl 5274 wont start.



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I am working on a Lawnboy 5274 Mower. it is a pretty old mowwer. It is a 2 cycle. It will not start. I have spark, I have disassembled and cleaned the carb. It is getting gas to the carb. The compression is only reading about 45 psi. I think this is the problem. Please respond.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

John Lolli said:


> I am working on a Lawnboy 5274 Mower. it is a pretty old mowwer. It is a 2 cycle. It will not start. I have spark, I have disassembled and cleaned the carb. It is getting gas to the carb. The compression is only reading about 45 psi. I think this is the problem. Please respond.


That is not enough compression for a 2-cycle to run. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a little low for this type of 2 cycle. Try about a 1/2 ounce of oil in the cylinder through the spark plug hole. This will seal up and boost the compression and you may be able to get it started. Sometimes if you can get them started and keep them running, this will free up the piston ring, if it's stuck and the cause of the low compression. You may want to remove the muffler and have a look at the piston and cylinder, if it's scored, then the repair will be much more extensive.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> That's a little low for this type of 2 cycle. Try about a 1/2 ounce of oil in the cylinder through the spark plug hole. This will seal up and boost the compression and you may be able to get it started. Sometimes if you can get them started and keep them running, this will free up the piston ring, if it's stuck and the cause of the low compression. You may want to remove the muffler and have a look at the piston and cylinder, if it's scored, then the repair will be much more extensive.


Didn't think about that 30 yr, my GF is still using my old LB because the rope is easy to pull, it still has the original points and condenser, 79 model it's been thru hell, poor LB. I will take my tester the next time I go to her house just to check. the original deck bent/rusted/broke and a guy she works with gave her another LB deck and painted it JD Green and yellow wheels, I put the engine on it, she calls it her John Boy. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> I put the engine on it, she calls it her John Boy. Have a good one. Geo


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30yeartech and all who replied - thanks for the responses. I shot some oil into the cylinder and tried to start it however it would not even pop. This is a 1976 vintage machine with a D-601 engine. I dont think it is worth it to try and fix it. I already have two days in it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Those LB's are pretty tough, but eventually due wear out and need to be put down.


----------



## rick-l (Sep 16, 2009)

Are the shaft seals leaking? You need compression down there too


----------

